# New Look Hawks



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm not sure the moves are all done yet, but next season should feel like a fresh one for a change. It's been basically the same squad minus a roleplayer or two for awhile now. But now Joe Johnson won't be playing in a Hawks uniform for the first time since 2004-2005 season, and after 7 long years the Marvin Williams era (nightmare) is finally over.

We added John Jenkins with the 23rd overall pick, and he should likely see some minutes from the get go because of his shooting ability. Mike Scott was the 43rd pick in the draft, but I do think he has a shot to make the team.

What are your feelings on the new look Hawks so far? It's hard to really make any educated predictions about next season yet, just because there's a good chance there are more moves on the table, but has the shake up gotten your more or less excited for next year? Will it be a more enjoyable season, even if say, the expectations are little lower?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's no question the Hawks will have a chance at a better future now, however there will be some short term pain unless big moves are made.

The Hawks as previously assembled were a 4-5 seed type of team. They were never going to get further than the 2nd round - so absolutely it makes sense to try something new after 3-4 years of slightly above averageness. Danny Ferry is going all in and trying to build a team through free agency, and probably hoping to suck enough into a high lotto pick. Look, you can't blame the guy for shedding those JJ and Marvin contracts - that's a huge burden lifted, and provides much more flexibility going forward.

Still, Atlanta could be stuck in a New Jersey like purgatory. Can they actually SIGN the top shelf FA? or acquire them? Will Smith stay or bolt? If they can't sign them - they will probably end up doing what New Jersey is doing and assembling a squad that is a 5-6-7-8 type of team in the East. So essentially, the same as before.

Time will tell - on the surface, the hope for a better future seems like a reasonable gamble to make, and if I am a Hawks fan i'm happy that the FO isn't sitting tight and happy with mediocrity.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really not sure whether Devin Harris will remain on the team. Didn't you get the feeling that they were grooming Teague to be the starting PG? While Chris Paul is a fantasy, why would Paul be looking to leave a team that may very well go into next season with Billups, Butler, Griffin, Jordan, Bledsoe, Odom and now Jamal Crawford? 

I think Harris will get dealt straight up for a draft pick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

35-40 wins


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The next move has to be for Dwight, _especially_ if Williams re-signs in Brooklyn and puts the final nail in the coffin on him going there in free agency. Take back Dwight, Hedo, and either Reddick or Richardson to stretch the floor, find a pass-first point guard to throw alley-oops, and gamble that Dwight and Smith stick around.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The next move has to be for Dwight, _especially_ if Williams re-signs in Brooklyn and puts the final nail in the coffin on him going there in free agency. Take back Dwight, Hedo, and either Reddick or Richardson to stretch the floor, find a pass-first point guard to throw alley-oops, and gamble that Dwight and Smith stick around.


I really don't see a down side to trading for one year of Dwight. Even if it blows up in Atlanta's faces and Dwight Howard and Josh Smith leave, their contracts expire and the Hawks would be bad enough to win a top-3 pick in 2014 which is what some of us wanted 2 years ago.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Plus, the Hawks may actually have a shot at keeping Dwight, it being his hometown and all. He hates being disliked, so he would have to consider staying to appease his friends and family. I believe him and Smith have known each other since they played AAU. Atlanta isn't NY or LA, but it's still not exactly small market either.

It's really the only situation besides Houston that would make sense to take on the risk of renting Dwight for a year. If their major moves are done, this current team is probably middle-late lotto, which means they'll contend for the 7th or 8th seed in the east. Still mediocrity, but only a few injuries away from turning their season into a top 5 pick. Unlike this year when they had guys out and still managed to get a 6 seed I believe.

And after watching that Utah/SA playoff debacle, Teague might be better than Harris now. Most people, including myself up until the playoffs, still think of him as Devin Harris from 2007.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Would it surprise anyone if Marvin Williams blows up after leaving Atlanta a la Boris Diaw


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Would it surprise anyone if Marvin Williams blows up after leaving Atlanta a la Boris Diaw


You mean weight wise?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, there was like a six month stretch here where people thought Diaw was better than Johnson


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I was joking.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Would it surprise anyone if Marvin Williams blows up after leaving Atlanta a la Boris Diaw


It would absolutely shock me.

For clarifications sake, I'm fairly certain Teague will be the unquestioned starter coming into the season (barring anything crazy happens).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Larry Drew will have to mess around with different starting 5's to see which works best. Smith-Horford-Zaza or Morrow-Smith-Horford? Harris-Teauge or Teague-Harris is probably the back court, unless the rookie from Vanderbilt is sensational.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it's tough to really gauge what the starting lineup will even look like. FO might be in love with Jenkins, they might have their eye on somebody in FA, and there's still moves out there to be made for some of our players (Josh Smith, the newly acquired expirings, I don't imagine Horford is untouchable).

My bet is that Harris plays PG/SG off the bench, in that 20-25 minute range (played 27 for Utah last season).


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Hawks were going absolutely nowhere with Joe Johnson(and Marvin Williams for that matter). Smart move by them for wanting a fresh start. If I was a Hawks fan I would be pleased with what the team has done so far this offseason.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never believed that Marvin should have been taken 2nd overall in that draft, I never understood the logic of it. However I always thought he'd be better than he has been. Seems to me that he just lacks the will to be really good and he's coasted on his natural abilities rather than striving to get better. Dude just doesn't seem to have an edge to him and I don't see how that changes.

Going after Howard is the obvious move. They can outbid Brooklyn easily, assuming Brooklyn can even make a legitimate offer now. I don't see a huge downside for Atlanta really. If you try and fail at least you get credit from the fanbase for going for it. If you get Howard he is going to have to leave 25 million dollars in ATL if he wants to leave. That is very persuasive. If he does leave you just pick up the pieces and start over.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm beyond ecstatic that Johnson is gone, Marvin is my dude, but he was a bum too. Now it's time to go after Howard.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If we can get Howard while holding onto Horford or Josh Smith, I'd be ecstatic. Not going to hold my breath, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We'll be able to at least keep one of them. We wouldn't trade both for a potential one year rental.


----------

